# new tortoise



## Rainman69 (May 9, 2009)

Just adopted a dt. Shes a female about ten inches.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2009)

She's beautiful! You're very lucky to have gotten a female. They are few and far between. In all the years that I've been rescuing turtles and tortoises I've only taken in about 6 of them. How is she liking that new pen?

Yvonne


----------



## desertsss (May 9, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. I can't wait til my two are a little more grown up. Congrats and props for the adoption.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 9, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats; I hope she settles in nicely and can be happy and healthy. What a pretty shell too.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 10, 2009)

she is a beauty!


----------



## desertsss (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I can't wait til my guys are that big. got about 7 inches to go. lol


----------



## Crazy1 (May 11, 2009)

Rainman69, she is a beauty. So glad you decided on adoption  Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Shelly (May 17, 2009)

emysemys said:


> She's beautiful! You're very lucky to have gotten a female. They are few and far between. In all the years that I've been rescuing turtles and tortoises I've only taken in about 6 of them.



Why do you think that is?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2009)

I'm sure its because of the temp/sex/egg thing. More males than females are formed in the eggs. (global warming? lol)

Yvonne


----------



## Shelly (May 17, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I'm sure its because of the temp/sex/egg thing. More males than females are formed in the eggs. (global warming? lol)



So you find that ratio in the wild as well?


----------



## galvinkaos (May 18, 2009)

Nice looking girl. I am looking forward to mine being that big.

Dawna


----------



## Gulf Coast (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow!! Very Pretty


----------



## FunnyGirl (May 21, 2009)

WHOA! I just caught ET hanging up her picture in his igloo next to Farah Fawcet and Marilyn Monroe! He thinks she is a hottie and is all over these cyber relationships! I told him he better watch his booty as it looks like the nameless beauty could take his booty OUT!

Congrats!


----------

